# 720 pickup high idle issue



## AZPaul (Nov 10, 2010)

My 720 pickup when started idles super high and will not lower until I drive it for a few miles. It some times stalls when I put it in gear. I know it will idle down after a while but I'm afraid it will damage my tranny.:newbie:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

what year etc?


----------



## cknox3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Spray brake clean or carb cleaner around the carb also at vacum lines to check for a vacum leak, my84 720 carb has a small leak and idles high but then comes down.


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

My 83 720 idles high too. I'll check for the vacuum leak and report back if I find the cause.


----------



## colt45 (Dec 17, 2010)

i was having a similar issue with my 85. mine was a combo of vacume leak and a bad choke that wasn releasing the fast idle cam.


----------



## SCBojangles1138 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm also having high idling issues. Mine is an 82 and its a manual and diesel. My idle is so high that downshifting to first or second gear to slow down is pointless. However, I am not grinding gears while trying to downshift. It's like I had it on auto throttle (I think that's what its called) and forgot to turn it off - except I did turn it off.


----------



## colt45 (Dec 17, 2010)

if you take the air cleaner off and start it cold. watch the choke open. mine wasn opening all the way and leaving the fast idle cam on the first step up. manual choke conversion fixed issue.


----------



## fnstone (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't know if it will help but there's an electrical connection on the base of mine which was very dirty, and which I cleaned. Mine also had a broken wire on the throttle valve switch on the inboard side. 
My problem was mostly with the throttle sticking open on acceleration, but maybe the problems are related.
Sorry to say, I don't understand how this thing works, my Haynes manual doesn't go into a lot of detail about how the carb works.


----------

